# Blackhorn 209 Powder & Harvester Sabots



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anybody know where, if at all these are available in the Lansing area? Further out?

I'm looking for Blackhorn 209 powder and Harvester crush rib sabots.  I've heard some good things lately about both of them.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Can not help ya with Lansing area. What gun you shooting and bullet were you thinking of using ???


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

I am shooting a TC Omega and want to try (.451") 240gr. XTP's with that powder and sabot combo. 

Currently I am using 200gr Shockwaves and 130gr. of 777 pellets.
Thanks.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

not neccesarily in Lansing area but Cabelas has both on the shelves in Dundee. 

You can also order the sabots direct from Harvester and they will get them to you in a couple of days.

FYI out of my Triumph shooting a 250gr SST in a Harvester short black sabot over 110grs of BH209 holds just about 1 inch for a 3 shot group at 100yards with no swabbing between shots.

J-


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

On Target Guns in Kalamazoo has the Blackhorn 209. google them for info.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Classic in East Lansing might be your best bet. You can bet it won't be reasonably priced though...


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

blackhorn 209 - shantz tire in otsego had some, dont know if they still do or not, last time I bought from them, they were $10 less per 10oz container than all the other places...........

269-694-4705 is their number I think.


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

RecurveRx said:


> Classic in East Lansing might be your best bet. You can bet it won't be reasonably priced though...



You got that right! They have it but at the price they have on it, they will have it a long time! Sit down before you look at the sticker ($48).:yikes:

I love Blackhorn 209, have shot a couple cases of the stuff. I can have a case (10 containers) shipped to my door for less than $30/container retail. That includes shipping and Haz-Mat. 

I have seen it retail from $29 to the previously mentioned $48, but most places it is between $35 and $40, plus tax. 

Powder Valley Has it for $26.65 retail, plus shipping and Haz-Mat. If you can get some guys together you can spread out the shipping and Haz-Mat cost. You only pay one shipping and Haz-Mat charge per order of up to 48 pounds or so. So if you order 1 jug or 50 you will pay the same price for both.

The case (10 containers) has a Net Weight of 6.25 pounds, and a Gross Weight of 8.25 pounds. 

1 container would cost $26.65 + 22.50 Haz-Mat + approx $10 shipping, so basically $59.15 per container retail.

1 case (8.25 pounds) would cost $266.50 + $22.50 Haz-Mat + approx $10 shipping, so basically $29.90 per container retail.

5 cases (41.25 pounds) would cost $1332.50 + $22.50 Haz-Mat + approx $10 shipping, so basically $27.30 per container retail.

If you have a gun club or a FFL holder order it for you you may be able to add it to their order of other powders to also spread out the Haz-Mat and Shipping. That is why I displayed that last example.

Sometimes you can get lucky and find it for a special price, Cabelas had it for $21.99 at one point last year, but the last retail I seen there was $37.99.

There just isn't much of a selection in Lansing for the Harvester Sabots either that I am aware of. Bob's in Hastings, or Jay's in Clare are about it, and they don't have that big of a selection. I'm sure some of the smaller shops might have some, but Gander Mtn, Dick's, and Dunhams are very limited as well and don't carry BH209.


----------



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

cgwright said:


> Does anybody know where, if at all these are available in the Lansing area? Further out?
> 
> I'm looking for Blackhorn 209 powder and Harvester crush rib sabots. I've heard some good things lately about both of them.


Johsons sporting goods in Adrian Mi. has it 517-265-2545.Great folks to deal with.


----------

